# The poverty of anti-christian arguments (William Cunningham)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 10, 2019)

Scarcely any work has ever been written against the truth of Christianity which has not been conclusively convicted, not merely of ignorance, blundering, and sophistry, but of deliberate and intentional dishonesty in misstating facts, in perverting texts, and in misrepresenting arguments …

William Cunningham, _Theological Lectures on Subjects Connected with Natural Theology, Evidences of Christianity, the Canon and Inspiration of Scripture_ (New York: Robert Carter and Brothers, 1878), Lecture XI, pp 145-46.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 13, 2019)

That's why I love Van Til. His method helps you to see those things and bring them to light. Nice post.


----------

